# ¿Por que se usa una particion /boot?

## Stolz

Hola foro.

Nunca me he molestado en saber la razon por la que se usa un punto de montaje a parte para el /boot. Pienso que debe de ser por algo relacionado con la seguridad, bien para protegerse ante posibles corrupciones de datos(hardware), bien para protegerse de ataques (software), pero no lo tengo claro.

Yo no la he usado nunca, no se si hago bien o no, pero de momento nunca he tenido problemas.

¿Alguien me da una explicacion rapida de las ventajas que tendia para mi, como usuario normal? Supongo que si el motivo de usarlo es por seguridad, en un ambito corporativo tiene sentido, pero en un PC de escritorio monousuario como es el mio no se si es necesaria.

Un saludo.

----------

## Eldomir

Hombre, no creo que pase nada por no usar una partición separada. Por otro lado, crearla no lleva nada de tiempo y (en mi opinión) sí tiene algunas ventajas. Principalmente: teniendo una partición /boot puedes tener ahí los kernels y grub/lilo, de manera que para instalar una distribución no tienes que cargarte nada de la antigua y es fácil cambiar entre ellas (tal vez haya otras maneras sencillas de hacerlo sin una partición /boot separada).

Nunca he tenido ningún problema que haya supuesto corrupción de datos ni nada parecido, así que no puedo decir que ésa sea una razón importante - alguien que sepa más que yo tal vez pueda explicarte por qué lo es.

Sí, ya lo sé....una respuesta bastante inútil. A ver si alguien puede darte más información   :Embarassed: 

----------

## alexlm78

En mi opinio la seguridad es clave en un sistema basado en Linux, recordemos que si linus deja de ser seguro es como dejar de ser Linux.

   Bueno la /boot es en escencia una particion dedicada, su funcion lejos de ser como la de /home que es de almacenamiento la de /boot es estrictamete de seguridad, es teoria esta no se debe mantener montada en tu sistema sino todo lo contrario.

   En esto recae una mayor seguridad de que tus usiari standa no iran a shutear o meterse en donde no deben pues solo root puede tener acceso a esta particion y nadie mas para cambiar kernel , parametros de inicio,, etc...

CREO QUE ES IMPORTANTE TENER UNA PARTICION /BOOT CASI COMO TENER SWAP.

bye

----------

## Stolz

Gracias por contestar.

En mi caso solo usa mi ordenador una persona: YO. No tengo intencion de atacarme a mi mismo  :Smile:  por eso no se si es relmente necesario, por eso pregunto.

En cuanto a que es igual de necesario que una particion swap, me resulta ironico, ya que yo tengo una swap, pero segun los porgramas que he usado (gkrell, ksensors,...) nunca he visto que se use mas de 1MB de swap  :Smile: . En mi epoca de debian no la usaba y no note diferencia de rendimiento en cuanto a usarla o no. 

¿No se supone que la swap es para usarse como RAM en caso de que te quedes sin ella?¿Que tengo que hacer para consumir mis 512MB de RAM? Por mas que lo intento, con TODOS mis programas abiertos a la vez, reproduciendo musica, peliculas,... nunca he conseguido consumir mas de 300MB de RAM.

Un saludo

----------

## Yoshi Assim

El motivo de usar una partición boot separada es una "herencia" de la época en la que los "bootloaders" como LILO no podían cargar el kernel si este estaba por encima del cilindro 1024. Esto era habitual en discos grandes, por lo que una manera de solucionar esta carencia consistía en crear una pequeña partición al prncipio del disco con espacio sufciente para varios kernels.

En Gentoo esta partición sólo se monta, por seguridad, en el momento de la carga del kernel.

----------

## darkbyte

otra posible respuesta (la que mas me convence) es el evitar la corrupcion de datos cuando se crea algun error de escritura (ya sea del propio sistema o del uzooario) que pueda hacer que se escriban los datos que contienen las instrucciones para el arranque del sistema.

Al tener estos datos en una particion separada (y que se recomienda que no se monte por defecto) prevees estos inconvenientes muy frecuentes cuando pasas jugando con el kernel mucho tiempo.

salu

Darkb

----------

## cnyx

En mi caso sufro frecuentes apagones de luz en casa. En cuanto mi hermana enciende un calefactor y mi otra hermana esta con el secador pufffff todo se va al carajo. Teniendo una particion boot que se desmonta nada más arrancar me aseguro de que en caso de apagón no se me fastidie. Esto es importante para mi porque no solo tengo Gentoo, tambien tengo Debian y WinXP con lo cual si se me llegara a fastidiar la particion donde tengo grub me quedaria sin el arranque de todos los sistemas operativos.

Tal y como lo tengo, en caso de que se fastidiara la particion donde tengo gentoo por un apagón no pasaria nada ya que tengo /boot en otra a parte de este modo podria arrancar cualquiera de los otros dos sistemas operativos.

De todos modos con el journaling estas cosas ya no me pasan así que supongo que ahora ya no me resulta tan necesario como antes tener separado /boot.

----------

## alexlm78

Bueno larazon primordial de usar una particion /boot separada es por motivos de seguridad, hoy no tienes mas que un usuario pero eso no deja a un lado la necesidad de usar reglas de seguridad.

    La seguridad es tema imprtantisima como el mismisimo linux desde que existe, entonceces el hecho que no utilices muchos usuarios no quita la necesidad de la seguridad.

   Si linux deja de ser Seguro, seria un Windows y eso seria muy lamentable.

   En mi caso soy el unico en mi casa que usa Linux aun asi tengo estrictas reglas de seguridad y pero aun an la oficina donde el servidor necesita estar seguro aunque casi nadie uuna mas que el proxi y sin saber que lo usan.

Perdone mi insitencia, pero como buenos linuxeros es nuestro deber mantener la seguridad dentro de las maquinas que funcionan bajo un Linux.

bye.

----------

## lunatc

 *alexlm78 wrote:*   

> 
> 
>     La seguridad es tema imprtantisima como el mismisimo linux desde que existe, entonceces el hecho que no utilices muchos usuarios no quita la necesidad de la seguridad.
> 
>    Si linux deja de ser Seguro, seria un Windows y eso seria muy lamentable.
> ...

 

Totalmente de acuerdo!

Aunque a priori no sea estrictamente necesario, digamos que estar al tanto de los temas de seguridad para uno mismo, crea "buenas costumbres" que a la larga recompensan con creces, entre otras cosas,  porque te hacen aprender de que va el tema, lo que te permite salir de situaciones comprometidas con mayor soltura.

----------

## psm1984

La verdad que yo no se que se gana en seguridad (respecto a algun intruso) tener boot en otra particion, la unica ventaja que le veo es en fallos de la particion, al estar desmontada es memos probable que falle, y asi al menos puede arrancar, aunque con cosas como el knoppix puedes intentar reparar las particiones dañadas.

----------

## trompa

Mas que nada es pa gustos, yo no la tengo porque venia de una RedHat sin ella y pase de reparticionar porque tenia una fat de intercambio por el medio y pasaba de rallarme  :Smile: .

----------

## jBilbo

A parte del tema de seguridad, que no se te corrompan los datos, etc.. también es por centralización.

Si tienes un partición aparte /boot, puedes meter ahí todos tus arranques de sistemas operativos que tengas, es decir, si tienes Debian, OpenBSD, Gentoo, Windows GNU Edition y Fedora, por ejemplo   :Very Happy:  , pues tienes todos los arranques en esa partición. Además puedes jugar a formatear Windows, Debian y Mandrake y reinstalar o  poner otras o... mil cosas... sin preocuparte del arranque. Cosa que si tienes el arranque puesto en tu partición principal de tu distro, asegúrate de que no la borres por lo que sea algún día porque te quedas sin arranque.

----------

## alexlm78

Para cada quien puede resultar molesto, o inneceesario, o que se yo en cambio para otras persona resulta de manera distinta.

   No se si porque tuve buenos maestros dentro de mi LUG o sera por otra cosa pero el tema de seguridad es talvez el mas importante dentro de nuestrtro mundo Linux, yo podria sentar aqui y dar todas mis razones para tener una /boot pero, soy un convencido de que nutrto sistema es libre en todo sentido y si a alguien le parece innecesario que lo quite.

   PERO documentemonos primero acerca de lo que tenemos en las manos, y segundo ajustemo esos conocimientos a lo que nosotros necesitamos, experimentemos, innovemos, seamos creadores no solo usuarios.

    Existen algunas consejos que se han dado de generacion en genreacion de linuxeros desde hace mucho y no estan alli por gusto son el producto de investigacion, experimentacion y creatividad de muchos con mas experiencia que nosotros, entonces aprovechemos de eso y tomemolo y hagamolo nuestro.

LARGA VIDA A TUX.

----------

